# Obsolete hard to find parts?



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Anyone know a good source for obsolete & hard to find old parts?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

That is a very subjective question, I could give up some, especially one knee and right hand pull rope knuckles....sorry, what are you looking for. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have found ebay is a good source. One site is Mowers4u.


----------

